

DomainTyper App – for Idea People - michaelmayer
http://blog.appboy.com/2010/05/domaintyper-app-for-idea-people/
The first thing anyone needs when they have the BEST WEBSITE IDEA EVER is to make sure that the website in Idea Mode is even available.
======
avk
<http://ajaxwhois.com/>

